# Spring run?



## docpete

Things seem slow for this time of year. I fished the rocky all morning w/o a hit. Not just me, everyone was striking out. Shouldn't the spring run be kicking in by now? :S


----------



## jiggin'fool

I hear ya! I talked to 4 different people that fished the vermillion and none of them got fish! one guy said he got one strike! what's going on?


----------



## docpete

The Cuyahoga in Brecksville is down to zero fish too.


----------



## Carpman

Even PA was dry last weekend.....only about 3 spots had fish on the elk


----------



## Rasper

same with me on wednesday.... nada... but it is going to be in 50s starting tomorrow... with some warmer rain on the way... soo i hope by then it will pick up!!!! So i boosted my spirits by putting new braid on my baitcaster and some new 8lbs mono on my spinning... gotta get ready for crappie and bass season as well


----------



## dugworm

I got a nice one yesterday out of the Rock. Others were catching them as well. Cedar Pt. Road bridge. :G


----------



## jjshbetz11

Water temp has to get up. This yo yo that the temp is doing is not gonna cut it. Need a couple good sunny days then watch the barometer for a drop.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## docpete

Dugworm: I was at that bridge off and on most of the morning. There were a lot of guys there early and the numbers dwindled. Only heard of one caught there all morning. Maybe it got better later in the day--is that when you hit it?


----------



## BigDaddy300

The run is over. They will be back next fall.


----------



## fishaman1652

I hit the grand this morning only saw one hooked and lost everyone came up empty, probably going to hit the chagrin tomorrow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phineous

I was thinking the exact opposite...I can't believe how good the fishing has been all winter long, including the last 2 weeks. With the rivers constantly coming up, then dropping, we have had so many runs of fresh fish already. The temperature may make them fight a little harder, but it has no effect on them hitting. Last weekend was one of my best weekends of the year, and it didn't get above 25 degrees. Ashtabula, Chagrin, Grand...it doesn't matter, there have been fish around in all of them. Try egg sacs, jig n maggots, and minnows(when it is clear water), you will have success. You have to move around a little, but once you find them, they will bite, 15 degrees or 50 degrees. Here are a couple fatties from this morning. That 12 pounder my "little" brother is holding is the first steelhead he ever caught(it was his first trip out). They are there, you just have to figure out where.


----------



## BobcatJB

3/3 this morning on the Chagrin. Nothing fresh. The best is yet to come, be patient.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## docpete

That's what I like to hear!


----------



## NooB24

I agree! I have been slamming them also for a month straight.. And today we got 4 and lost a few... Great fishing right now, just gotta find um


----------



## brodg

The runs will start to kick up soon, like others have said rain and warmer temps, will fire it up. Phineous is right though, fish are around, just have to find them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RStock521

Me and my buddy went 3 for 3 in about an hour and a half right at sun-up at rocky river. One of the females we caught was a pig! Didn't measure it, but had to have been one of the biggest I've ever caught. Black jigs tipped with the white gulp minnows. Craig from Erie Outfitters turned me on the Gulp minnows and I haven't looked back. Now I don't have to worry about keeping maggots fresh!


----------



## riverdoctor

I am totally new to fishing in this area, but I've heard and read from multiple sources that the steelhead fishing should only heat up from here as the fish of steelhead alley are spring spawners. I know this is fickle, but am I correct to assume that the runs/spawning is not over. I ask because I will be making my first trip to any of these rivers this upcoming week during spring break. I am a med student and literally haven't been able to get out til now.
I also just wanted to ask if anyone has any suggestions for where to head from the Toledo area. I've been planning on the Vermilion but it seems like everything I read seems to suggest that it has been sub par to the tribs further east or that it is a more down year for the V. Is there any truth to this or am I just reading into things? 
I just bought a brand new 8 weight set up and I am so pumped I can hardly contain myself!


----------



## fishaman1652

riverdoctor said:


> I am totally new to fishing in this area, but I've heard and read from multiple sources that the steelhead fishing should only heat up from here as the fish of steelhead alley are spring spawners. I know this is fickle, but am I correct to assume that the runs/spawning is not over. I ask because I will be making my first trip to any of these rivers this upcoming week during spring break. I am a med student and literally haven't been able to get out til now.
> I also just wanted to ask if anyone has any suggestions for where to head from the Toledo area. I've been planning on the Vermilion but it seems like everything I read seems to suggest that it has been sub par to the tribs further east or that it is a more down year for the V. Is there any truth to this or am I just reading into things?
> I just bought a brand new 8 weight set up and I am so pumped I can hardly contain myself!


I'm not familiar with the V but the season is not over till about early to mid may. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin

RStock521 said:


> Me and my buddy went 3 for 3 in about an hour and a half right at sun-up at rocky river. One of the females we caught was a pig! Didn't measure it, but had to have been one of the biggest I've ever caught. Black jigs tipped with the white gulp minnows. Craig from Erie Outfitters turned me on the Gulp minnows and I haven't looked back. Now I don't have to worry about keeping maggots fresh!


What size gulp minnows ?


----------



## dugworm

docpete: I was there between 9-11. I got one and saw two others caught. Right under the bridge.


----------



## docpete

Small to medium.


----------



## Mstash

R Doc i hear you
I going up for 4 day's. A first for me. Got to get through a week of work first.
Tight lines


----------



## bigduck10

Should be picking up the next few weeks. Warmer weather. Days like yesterday 55-60 with sun really put the chromers in the shallows.
Fish the riffles and just below the fast water.
I am pretty sure there is quite a bit of near shore ice. Lots of rain today so get ready.


----------



## docpete

Thanks Big Duck--that's what I like to hear. But it does look like today's rain will be followed by several days of snow and cold. Just got to wear layers.


----------



## riverdoctor

I was hoping to head out for the first time tomorrow and Wednesday but after calling a local guide service, was told that none of the streams will probably be fishable for at least several days. I am on a tight schedule and could likely only get out Tuesday and/or Wednesday. I have no idea how fast streams clear up here (used to the Western mountain streams that clear up quickly) and have tried to research but haven't found much quantitative information. Thanks for any tips or direction.


----------



## fishaman1652

riverdoctor said:


> I was hoping to head out for the first time tomorrow and Wednesday but after calling a local guide service, was told that none of the streams will probably be fishable for at least several days. I am on a tight schedule and could likely only get out Tuesday and/or Wednesday. I have no idea how fast streams clear up here (used to the Western mountain streams that clear up quickly) and have tried to research but haven't found much quantitative information. Thanks for any tips or direction.


It's possible you might be able to fish small streams that connect to main rivers on Wednesday as far as where to go I'm no help but good luck and stay safe!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## docpete

Riverdoc: Here is a good link to check conditions quickly: http://www.riverboss.com/
BTW: are you cwru or Toledo?


----------



## Mstash

That 2110 CFS. If no more Rain how long would it take to drop down to the fishable 200 CFS.
Thanks


----------



## docpete

Mstash: Loos like you are looking at the Rocky. It drops pretty fast, but it is hard to say. I am looking at Friday if the perciptation holds off. Right now I am wondering less where is the spring run and wondering more "Where is Spring???"


----------



## Mstash

I'm packed and ready to roll from NC on Friday am. 
But this CFS I don't know


----------



## rickerd

Be patient guys. With the ice on lake erie until the recent rain, the steelhead in the lake have not even felt the warm water yet and the urge to move. This last warm rains will call them in numbers for the first time. 

I've fished Rocky and other rivers for 15 years. These Manistees are procrastinators. They are usually in full spring mode by the last warm rain in March. Last year I had a banner day on 3/18. That is a bit early by my other years. Rocky fishes in some areas when at 600 cfs. Look for the whole river to fish around 350 to 300 cfs. This time of year, clarity doesn't matter, it is water temps and angle of the sun in sky. The night time lows have much to do with whether the fish move into the rivers pre dawn. A night 38 deg and higher, is what we need to keep the river relatively warm and get the lady steelies moving. Elk should fish well tomorrow so I'm probably going to give it a try. I start with black and blue streamers. Then when water clears to 12 inches of visibility, I go to white buggers or zonkers chasing an egg pattern.

Any day now game will be on. See you on the River.
Rickerd


----------



## dlancy

Thanks Rickerd, that was some great information! The rocky will be calling my name this weekend. This is my first spring steelie run so I'm not positive on how to attack it. What areas do you recommend focusing on? Up to this point I have been concentrating on tail outs and deeper pools. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mstash

Rickerd and all 
Thanks for the great info 
We decided to hold off on our trip for a later date.


----------



## steelheadBob

wont be long?????? I went out the other day, seen 15 fish on redds already and caught 3 hens in pools already spawned out.... But yeah, as soon as these warm days roll around, more fish will be in the system...


----------



## riverdoctor

docpete - I am at the University of Toledo College of Medicine. Thanks for the link. I have used it but still learning the fine details about reading the maps. From my understanding, it is best to hit the water as the levels are dropping and in a good range. I'm betting there are exceptions to that or guys that have different preferences, but I have yet to experiment myself.

Rickerd - great information. That is the level of detail I grew to apply to the brown trout spawn when I lived out in the Rocky mountains. Your insight and experience are invaluable and I am sure helped a lot of us out. Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## nforkoutfitters

Steels have all kicked the bucket! Time to switch to wareyes!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216

nforkoutfitters said:


> Steels have all kicked the bucket! Time to switch to wareyes!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yup its over

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## docpete

Ok. I'll see you guys in Fall. (Meanwhile I'll catch the Spring run.)


----------



## FISHIN216

docpete said:


> Ok. I'll see you guys in Fall. (Meanwhile I'll catch the Spring run.)


You mean these?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## riverdoctor

Would anyone be willing to give me some help with the Vermilion? I am not looking for any earth shattering secrets or spots, but I have little time with school and have recently invested in some good/expensive (at least for a broke student with a family) gear. Since the V is close, I figure it would be wise to fish it repeatedly and try to get to know it although I am open to the idea of hopping around. I am new to steelhead fishing, but pretty experienced in fly fishing. I used to really focus on the brown trout spawn when I lived out west and imagine there would be some similarities, but could just use some general advice about approaching the Vermilion. Thanks.


----------



## Fishman

I fished waaaay east Sunday, went 4 for 6. Crowds were slim to none, and the guys I came across had all caught a few.


----------

